# ok, strut rub fix.....set me straight here



## TexRdnec (Dec 18, 2006)

my car is an '06 m6 with 17" wheels and only has 322 miles on it so even if i do have strut rub it's too early to probably tell. however, i'm a big proponent of fixing things right BEFORE things go bad or even just might go bad..........

now, from reading around i'm under the impression that if i replace my strut bearings, strut bushings and front radius arm bushings with pedders equipment and have the car realigned that this will probably prohibit strut rub from ever happening to me? is this correct? if so can anybody point me to the best place to buy these and tell me exactly what i will need? 

if i'm incorrect can somebody please point me in the direction of something that will, most assuredly, prohibit my car from having the strut rub issue? i'd rather buy and install whatever it will take to fix the problem before it ever becomes a problem.

thanks
tex


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

TexRdnec said:


> my car is an '06 m6 with 17" wheels and only has 322 miles on it so even if i do have strut rub it's too early to probably tell. however, i'm a big proponent of fixing things right BEFORE things go bad or even just might go bad..........
> 
> now, from reading around i'm under the impression that if i replace my strut bearings, strut bushings and front radius arm bushings with pedders equipment and have the car realigned that this will probably prohibit strut rub from ever happening to me? is this correct? if so can anybody point me to the best place to buy these and tell me exactly what i will need?
> 
> ...


*If you don't have a strut rub problem why would you correct a non existent problem? Not everyone has a strut rub problem. It would not be too early to tell if you in fact had a problem. Bright shinny spots on the strut and wear groves in the tires would be prevalent.

If you are concerned about it jack the front end up and take a look, or better yet stop on in at your dealer and let them take a peek. If you don't have a problem I'd leave well enough alone. Realigning a front end that doesn't need it is a waste of money, along with adding parts to correct a problem that doesn't exist.

If you have a warranty claim that's a different story. All the new bushings etc you install to prevent a problem will not stop a possible alignment problem in the future from happening.

It's your money, but If it were me, I'd leave a good front end alone until it begins to give you problems. 

To prohibit a strut rub problem... Make sure your front gets aligned at the proper intervals and your tires are in balance. Every 5k oil change I have the front end checked out, and tires rotated and checked for balanced. I have yet to have a problem. Not to say a pot hole won't end that.*


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *If you don't have a strut rub problem why would you correct a non existent problem? Not everyone has a strut rub problem. It would not be too early to tell if you in fact had a problem. Bright shinny spots on the strut and wear groves in the tires would be prevalent.
> *


*


I agree...

Although my car never had a "strut rub", by 10,000 miles it had some unusual tire wear on the inside blocks of the front tires.

I took it to my friendly Pontiac dealer, who has seen more than a few GTOs with the strut rub problem, and they aligned it as a preventative measure. They found that the car was "out of spec" on camber, and said that was not uncommon.

Bottom line - I wouldn't rush out to get a car with 300 miles aligned... but keep an eye on the front tire wear so you can get it fixed if needed before you have a problem.

Good Luck
BOB*


----------



## TexRdnec (Dec 18, 2006)

i understand what you guys are saying, it's just that i don't have a problem replacing OEM parts for high performance parts now if that means i won't have to worry in the future............

i only take vehicles to the dealer, even under warranty, for major problems. our next door neighbor, and good friend is a mechanic with a front end alignment machine............he'll do all of my installation and realignment. what i'm looking for is an "if i do X then i won't have to do Y"

thoughts on that? let's say that i theoretically do have strut rub.........would these parts and this action fix it?


----------



## TexRdnec (Dec 18, 2006)

also, it is my understanding that collapsed strut bushings may very well be the base reason for "out of spec" GTO front ends???


----------

